# Projecto meteorologico da Lagoa de Santo André



## stormy (18 Abr 2010 às 22:56)

Chegou a minha vez de "fazer pela vida", ou seja, enriquecer a rede de estações amadoras portuguesas
Neste momento estou a tentar, em cooperativa com a RNLSAS, instalar uma estação meteorologica em Monte de paio, a um par de km´s a SE da costa de santo andre, onde tenho casa.
Vamos a ver se isto tem pernas para andar...mas serei teimoso...se não for desta será na proxima

Tudo começou hoje com este e-mail, se tudo correr bem já no proximo outono haverá uma "meteo-RNLSAS":

*Boa noite,

O meu nome é Francisco, tenho 17 anos e sou aluno 12ºano, Ciências e Tecnologias, em lisboa.
Como pertencente á comunidade de Meteorologistas amadores de Portugal ( www.meteoPT.com ), acharia interessante um projecto de investigação ( informal ou não...) do contexto climatico da RNLSAS, que poderia ser iniciado este verão.
 Actualmente, os dados climatologicos disponiveis pelo IM, para a zona, parecem-me insuficientes e demasiado antigos, para alem de que as estações , excepto a de Monte Velho, estão em locais pouco representativos da realidade da zona.
O meu objectivo seria o de instalar  uma estação meteorologica, da gama Davis Pro http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/weather_product.asp?pnum=06162, no Monte velho.
 A estação faria a medição de parametros como a intensidade e rumo do vento, precipitação, temperatura, humidade relativa e, opcionalmente, a radiação solar incidente, esses dados seriam enviados para sites de "hosting" como o www.wunderground.com, a custo 0 , para alem da estação seriam necessarios um computador  para registro permanente de dados e uma pequena area de terreno levemente vedada e exposta  num local ao ar livre com pouca vegetação num raio de uns 70-100m.
 Dado o facto de eu ter uma casa na Costa de Santo André, terei bastante tempo para ir realizando a manutenção da estação.
 Após a instalação do equipamento a estação requer uma muda anual de pilhas e poderá requerer alguns concertos de vez em quando, mas dado ser automatica, o trabalho para a manter é virtualmente nulo.

 Os melhores cumprimentos.*


Veremos se resulta...espero em breve ser util, não só para melhorar a cobertura nacional das estações amadoras, mas tambem para documentar o clima da zona, facto concerteza importante para quem estuda esta reserva


----------



## Veterano (18 Abr 2010 às 23:08)

Há uns anos fiz uma caminhada pela Lagoa de Santo André e achei o local uma maravilha.

 Espero que consigas o teu objectivo, stormy.


----------



## stormy (18 Abr 2010 às 23:28)

Veterano disse:


> Há uns anos fiz uma caminhada pela Lagoa de Santo André e achei o local uma maravilha.
> 
> Espero que consigas o teu objectivo, stormy.



obrigado


----------



## stormy (20 Abr 2010 às 23:11)

ja me contactaram e, infelizmente, devido a razões monetarias , o projecto foi adiado
apesar de tudo, os tecnicos da RNLSAS estão interessados e parecem bastante receptivos
talvez  dê para "reiniciar" para o ano


----------



## amando96 (21 Abr 2010 às 00:34)

Podias fazer alguma publicidade, fazer disso um projecto da escola, e ver se arranjas donativos, mesmo se for só 1€ por pessoa, com umas 900 já tinhas os 1000$...

não pude deixar de reparar que só temos 1 dia de diferença nas idades


----------



## stormy (21 Abr 2010 às 10:03)

flocodeneve disse:


> Podias fazer alguma publicidade, fazer disso um projecto da escola, e ver se arranjas donativos, mesmo se for só 1€ por pessoa, com umas 900 já tinhas os 1000$...
> 
> não pude deixar de reparar que só temos 1 dia de diferença nas idades



boa ideia!
essa do dia de diferença de idades não me tinha apercebido ainda..


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Abr 2010 às 01:03)

stormy disse:


> ja me contactaram e, infelizmente, devido a razões monetarias , o projecto foi adiado
> apesar de tudo, os tecnicos da RNLSAS estão interessados e parecem bastante receptivos
> talvez  dê para "reiniciar" para o ano



Um projecto realmente interessante numa zona ímpar tal como outras no Alentejo, conheço apenas de passagem, mas também acho ser digna de merecida atenção.

A hipótese de reiniciar para o ano permite ir amadurecendo o projecto e quiçá isso se traduza num grande projecto! Parabéns...


----------

